# benefit Cosmetics



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2018)

*Thread for all things benefit 

Next big benefit thing ~ Gold Rush Blush
*




(ukmakeupnews)


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 21, 2018)

It certainly looks pretty, almost like crumpled gold leaf or wrapping paper.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 26, 2018)

*@shellygrrl ~ I agree! I think it looks very pretty.

Benefit Blush Bar ~ Spring 18
Featuring the new Gold Rush Blush




Just like pre-made eye shadow palettes, I am trying to avoid pre-made blush palettes as well. 

I gave away my last Benefit palette for non-use. The one before that, I de-potted. I still use those pans.

Last year, I purchased the mini of Galifornia, which saved me money. I will hold out for a single (preferably mini) of the new Gold Rush Blush too.*

(info from kleo-beaute)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 26, 2018)

(britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## Haven (Mar 26, 2018)

I have a previous blush palette, so I am only interested in the new shade.


----------

